# A Dark Soap....



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Well, I was making a pencil line and then clumps fell to my screen/shaker now I have some really dark soap..... So swirled it in some. Wonder what the lather is going to be with this one?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

What did you use for the line? I'd be more worried that the soap will come apart.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Charcoal. It won't come apart if you do a small line. When it "dumped" on me I just swirled it in. It doesn't look too bad, just a lot of black. Have to see if I can get a picture uploaded.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

At the worst, you may have some grey lather. It would depend on how much was "dumped" in there.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I make a black soap with charcoal and it lathers white.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I washed with a little piece and it is a light colored lather, so it may work after all! Have to try and put up a picture.


----------

